# British Heart Foundation - The Revival 26th November



## Kev F (Feb 23, 2006)

For those that may not remember, The British Heart Foundation days that were held at Snetterton for over 20 years raised money for charity by 'selling' passenger laps around the circuit to the general public in a variety of race cars.

It finished in 2004 when MSV took over Snetterton and turned it into a trackday event.

However, this year it is back.

Saturday 26th November 2011 we will be holding the event on the 200 and 100 circuits.

We are looking for motoring traders who wish to have a stand at the event. Over the years, attendance has regularly seen between 6000 and 8000 people. Bearing in mind, the last event was in 2004, we are hoping to hit the higher attendance figures.


We will have race cars and super cars running on the 200 circuit and classics and dealer demo's running around the 100 circuit.

If anyone has a race car or knows of any super car owners who would like to have some free track time whilst giving passeneger rides for charity then please get in contact.

If you wish to have a trade stand then let me know too.

All the best

Kev


----------

